

01000111 01100101 01100101 01101011 00100000 01010111 01100001 01110100 01100011 01101000 - jkush
http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/watches/6a17/

======
ecuzzillo
I had that for a while, but stopped wearing it because a) I can't wear
watches, and b) it takes just a little too long to convert in your head. It
would work much better if all our amounts of time (minutes in an hour, hours
in a day) were powers of 2.

------
aston
I find the coolest geek stuff to be where it's more subtle. If the average
person I run into can tell I'm geeking out, it's not worth wearing.

------
brlewis
No error correction? Not even a parity bit? Big-endian only? I'll pass.

------
palish
By the way, the headline reads "Geek Watch" if you convert it to ASCII.

------
revolvingcur
For the lazy, headline translates to "Geek Watch"

------
lucraft
I like the idea, but what an ugly face!

------
dazzawazza
can you imagine trying to get through US customs with what looks like a
hollywood bomb on your wrist!

